# What Does Cooking Liver Smell Like?



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm considering cooking some liver treats for Kabota for his gotcha day. Is liver one of those things that smells gross while baking? I love my dog, but stinking up the house when it's too cold to open the windows . . . not so much. 

I'm making carob/peanut butter treats either way, so don't feel bad for him.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't say it smells gross, but there definitely IS a smell and boy is it a strong one. I can't remember too well, since it's been a while since I've made liver treats... But I believe the smell was strongest when I pureed the liver, not when I baked them with the rest of the ingredients.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes ... there is a fairly strong odor. My oven is near the window ... so I just crack the window a tad. Then I take a pan of water and some cut up lemons and oranges with some cinnamon in it and make my own boiling air freshener ... to kind of mask the odor.  I mainly boil my liver now days.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not when you smother it with onion and bacon!  My mom used to make the best liver and onions. Smelled a bit but boy was it tasty! I imagine a dog coming out of his skin if he smelled something that strong and yummy. I know Poca would be beside herself.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you! I could make mulled cider while I do it. I've had a hankering for that for a while.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it smells kinda good, but I like liver. I think it's one of those things where if you like the food, you'll think it smells good, but otherwise blech. Kabota, on the other hand, would find it delightful!


----------



## misfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

Reealllly bad* LOL. I open all the windows when I cook it. Although, one way to do so with less smell is have the oven at 200 and let it cook for a few hours. More like dehydrating than cooking it. Just don't forget it's in there 

*but not nearly as bad as raw green tripe...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I hate the smell of plain liver cooking but mix it with a little garlic and I actually like the smell. I don't think the smell of mulled cider would meld well with liver though.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I myself don't eat liver, and the only time I ever had it cooked around me was when I was about 2 or 3. It smelled like bacon to me, so I asked my grandma for a piece, and when I tried it, I spit it clear across the room. 

So in my experience, it smells great, tastes awful. 

I'd imagine it would depend on what you cook with it though.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

The obvious answer would be liver smells like liver . It's kind of like asking what does cooking fish smell like. It's not quite as easy to classify as saying kidneys smell like piss or green tripe smells like cow dung. Even then though, it's not really true. Properly clean kidneys smells like something unique to kidneys and it's the dung-ish part of green tripe that smells like dung.

If you have garlic or onions or vinegar or whatnot, they add to the smell to create a different overall aroma but that's not what the liver actually smells like. I would say for the most part, the actual smell isn't too different from raw livers and also varies slightly with different animals.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Ew, yes, it smells. Not nearly as bad a tripe, though, as I found out this weekend. Never doing that again!


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

I can not handle cooking it. My husband loves it so I will buy it for him but he has to cook it when I am gone. Then he of course shares with the doggies.


----------

